# How To Find a Quality Air Conditioner for a Sliding Window?



## airconditionerlife (10 mo ago)

*Cooling Power Vs. Area Coverage*
You can’t expect to adequately cool a large space with a tiny AC unit. On the flip side, there’s no need for a massive casement AC if you’re cooling a room that is just 100 square feet in size. Properly sizing your AC doesn’t need to be a guessing game, and in fact, it shouldn’t be.


> Consumer Reports says that “window air conditioners typically have a cooling capacity ranging from 5,000 to 12,500 British thermal units (BTU). As a rule of thumb, an air conditioner needs 20 BTU for each square foot of living space.”
> Customer’s Review


So for a 200 square foot room, plan on purchasing around 4,000-BTU Air-Conditioner.
*Size & Weight*
Try not to let the compact size fool you; window ACs are a lot heavier than they look. Generally speaking, the higher the BTU, the greater the size and weight. When it comes to size, you must take measurements of the window so that the installation doesn’t lead to any unpleasant surprises. Be sure to take measurements for both width and height.
If you choose an AC unit that is greater than 8,000 BTU, plan on the installation being a 2-person job. If that’s not an option, opt for a unit that has a lower BTU rating, or choose two smaller units that are lighter in weight. Considering weight and size is not only about selecting a unit that the window frame can handle, but also one that _you _can handle.
*Location*
_During shopping process, keep the placement of the new AC Unit in your mid as well._
Location within the home is a huge determining factor for the specific model you buy. For example, if you’re trying to cool down a room on the second story that is hit with direct sunlight for most of the day, you’ll want to purchase a powerful unit with a high BTU rating.
*Filtration/Dehumidification*
One of the first steps in the air conditioning process is to filter the air. The AC takes air directly from the room, but before cooling it down, it first filters out dust and other unpleasantries, like allergens and bacteria. Some ACs come with an outstanding filtration system that even works to purify the air within your home, while others do not.
Choosing a model that effectively filters out contaminants can prevent health issues and breathing problems down the road. Some AC units come with reuseable and washable filters, but others will need to have their filters replaced when the time comes.
Another function that only the best sliding window air conditioners provide is dehumidification. In other words, they work to dehumidify the air and bring down the moisture levels within the home. The main advantage of dehumidification is that it maintains healthy humidity levels, which can help with:

Improved air quality
Mold prevention
Elimination of dust mites
Protection of the home’s structural integrity
A more comfortable living space
*Efficiency*
The overall efficiency of an AC unit is measured by the EER, or energy efficiency ratio.
According to Energy.gov, the EER of room air conditioners “is the ratio of the cooling capacity (in British thermal units [Btu] per hour) to the power input (in watts). The higher the EER rating, the more efficient the air conditioner.”
One of the best ways to decipher an efficient AC unit is to look for the government-approved ENERGY STAR label.
*Air Speeds, Programmability & Timed Cycles*
Some sliding window air conditioners come with multiple airspeeds, while others just have one airflow setting. It is up to you to decide if multiple airspeeds are important; although it’s not necessarily essential,
it’s an added perk. Multiple airspeeds mean that you’ll experience maximum comfort, no matter the weather conditions.
Choosing a sliding window AC with programmable timed cycles is another cool feature that maximizes the unit’s versatility. Programmability allows you to switch the AC off after you’ve gone to bed for the night, or turn it on just before you arrive home from work.
It also adds to the machine’s efficiency since you can time it to turn off whenever the air conditioning isn’t necessary.
*Noise Levels*
Noise is a huge factor, especially if you plan to install this AC in the bedroom window. The quietest window air conditioners have a decibel rating between 40 and 60. Windows units are partially inside the home as well as outside, so noise is dispersed in both directions. But even so, you should always read reviews of the best sliding window air conditioners to learn about each unit’s average noise level. 

Read the full article here:









Best Sliding Window AC for Staying Cool in Summers


Just like all window ACs, a sliding window AC unit is meant to be installed within a window space.




www.airconditionerlife.com


----------

